# Public Liability Insurance?



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone currently rent out a yurt or caravan for holidays and if so have you got any sort public liability insurance? What is it called in Portugal and has it cost you a lot?
Would you need to register your campsite somewhere e.g.camara and would your insurance still be valid if it wasn't registered in some way?
Be useful for a few ideas to get me started on what to search for. May ask our lawyer once I've got a better idea of what I'm talking about!
Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any sort of holiday rental is supposed to be Registered with the local Camara for an AL Licence, insurance is one of reguirments, don't believe that Yurts come into criteria and a campsite? would reguire Licencing

Public Liability is Seguro de Responsabilidade Civil, always an element in a household policy but *doesn't necessarily* cover paying guests, reguires a more specialist policy.


----------

